

Daddy’s Home, and a Bit Lost - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/fashion/11berrys.html?ref=business

======
bootload
_"... his plan for his next job — as an analyst in a venture capital firm or
as an executive at a start-up — has been deferred ... As unemployment has hit
a 16-year high and Wall Street shakes off tens of thousands of jobs, affluent
couples in the New York area find their families suddenly in flux ..."_

Despite being in the 'fashion' section (links to brands) a warning to the
smart but non-entrepreneurial. In recessions, qualifications, experience and
technical skills are no guarantee to keep you employed. Blog ~
<http://scottjberry.com/>

